# CRC Heavy Duty Silicone, Safe for plastics?



## Daniel Wu (Nov 26, 2010)

I just got a new can of CRC and on the back in bold it said, 'NOT FOR USE ON PLASTICS.' I hadn't noticed this on my old can (1 year old) of CRC so I checked it. It didn't have the warning to not use it on plastic. In fact, almost everything was the same on both cans, down to the letter. I just thought this was a bit weird. Also, the website for CRC says that it is not plastic safe. Yet, the page on CRC power lube, which contains substantial amounts of petroleum is listed as safe on most plastics. 

Of course, I'm still going to use silicone but I'm just curious as to whether anyone knows what's up with this.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 26, 2010)

After a couple months my Guhong has really slowed down. I've never used any kind of lube on it but I have cleaned the powder out of it a few times with a damp cloth. This morning I bought a can of "KEL Pure Silicone" to use on it. The back of the label says "Some painted surfaces and plastics are more sensitive than others-test small inconspicuous area first." To test it, I just applied it to a store bought Rubik's and I'm letting it dry a little before putting it back together. I should know before too long.


----------



## imaghost (Nov 26, 2010)

my can says "Lubricates and insulates metal, *plastic*, rubber, nylon and wood."
It is a year and a half old, I guess it has been a while since I started... I am not sure what the difference is, I would still use it if the contents are the same. That is just me though, but that is weird.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah. The word plastic was missing on the new can where it was on the older can. I'm going to try the new can to see if there's any difference when I finish my school work and studying and such.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 26, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Yeah. The word plastic was missing on the new can where it was on the older can. I'm going to try the new can to see if there's any difference when I finish my school work and studying and such.


 
I noticed this also. My f2s haven't changed a bit since I changed cans.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 26, 2010)

My test was successful!! 

On the store bought, I took the cube apart and laid it out and sprayed the lube on. After about 10 minutes, I removed the excess lube with a paper towel. I put it together and it works great. 

With the Guhong, I sprayed the lube on the paper towel and used the paper towel to apply the lube to each cubie individually. After re-assembling the cube, it feels better than ever!


----------



## zenzzzz (Nov 27, 2010)

I use crc 808 . no petroleum. : D


----------

